# PE Airport Security Woes



## Flame3601 (29/7/19)

Quick short post, in the hopes it can come in handy for any fellow members down the line....

Saturday was flying to Cape Town from Port Elizabeth, going through security got stopped and was told no e-cigs allowed in carry on baggage and would need to be checked in. Obviously we all know this is not the case. The staff had no clue what an e-cig/vape really was and the supervisor was not budging that i would not allowed to be let go until i go back and check it in. I am a licensed pilot and fully aware of the regulations in regards to air law and dangerous good allowed on a commercial airliner. They started taking my claims a bit more seriously when i whipped out my SACAA Pilot License book, staff from Flysafair even plead with the security supervisor that she was wrong but this made her even more defensive. Eventually a gentlemen also from security found an IATA document outlining the rules and i was let go. Obviously a mistake with the best of intentions to ensure rules are followed, so no harm done, but if anyone else finds themselves in a similar situation just request the IATA cabin baggage security screening protocol sheet, it will quickly clear you and get you on your way with your vape in your possession.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 6 | Informative 23 | Useful 3


----------



## Christos (29/7/19)

Flame3601 said:


> Quick short post, in the hopes it can come in handy for any fellow members down the line....
> 
> Saturday was flying to Cape Town from Port Elizabeth, going through security got stopped and was told no e-cigs allowed in carry on baggage and would need to be checked in. Obviously we all know this is not the case. The staff had no clue what an e-cig/vape really was and the supervisor was not budging that i would not allowed to be let go until i go back and check it in. I am a licensed pilot and fully aware of the regulations in regards to air law and dangerous good allowed on a commercial airliner. They started taking my claims a bit more seriously when i whipped out my SACAA Pilot License book, staff from Flysafair even plead with the security supervisor that she was wrong but this made her even more defensive. Eventually a gentlemen also from security found an IATA document outlining the rules and i was let go. Obviously a mistake with the best of intentions to ensure rules are followed, so no harm done, but if anyone else finds themselves in a similar situation just request the IATA cabin baggage security screening protocol sheet, it will quickly clear you and get you on your way with your vape in your possession.


Thank you for sharing this! This is gold right here!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BATMAN (29/7/19)

Thank you for this @Flame3601

I'm sure it'll come in handy, I've gotten into debates before at the airport but never had the know how on how to phrase my argument.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (30/7/19)

Very handy information, thank you very much!

I often fly from Lanseria to CT and vice versa for work and luckily have never had an issue - and I always have a small sealed container with my vape gear such as cotton, tweezers, coils, scissors etc in my luggage, as well as 4x spare batteries and juice in my hand luggage. If they ever wanted to block me, I would not have known what to say and probably spend a day or two without vaping. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/19)

Thanks @Flame3601 - most helpful
Appreciate you sharing this info with us

I wonder if its possible to get that IATA cabin baggage security screening protocol sheet - and post it here for all of us to see?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Flame3601 - most helpful
> Appreciate you sharing this info with us
> 
> I wonder if its possible to get that IATA cabin baggage security screening protocol sheet - and post it here for all of us to see?




That would be very helpful 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/19)

Look under portable electronic devices @Silver 
https://www.iata.org/whatwedo/ops-infra/baggage/Pages/check-bag.aspx

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/7/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Look under portable electronic devices @Silver
> https://www.iata.org/whatwedo/ops-infra/baggage/Pages/check-bag.aspx



Thank you for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Look under portable electronic devices @Silver
> https://www.iata.org/whatwedo/ops-infra/baggage/Pages/check-bag.aspx



Thanks @Grand Guru
So this is the link for portable electronic devices:
https://www.iata.org/whatwedo/ops-infra/baggage/Pages/ped.aspx

Also found this A4 PDF poster. Link to the poster is near the bottom of the page.

Have screenshotted it:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (30/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Grand Guru
> So this is the link for portable electronic devices:
> https://www.iata.org/whatwedo/ops-infra/baggage/Pages/ped.aspx
> 
> ...



@Silver It might be a good idea to post this in the VapeCon thread - and to re-post it regularly, since so many people will be flying up to Jhb then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (22/8/19)

This answers alot of questions I had about flying with my vape gear, but i would assume to be on the same side, that you package your tank in its box, your mod in its box and batterys in a plastic carry case, I did how ever notice that theres no mention of ejuice on the IATA document 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/19)

outlaw_cloud said:


> This answers alot of questions I had about flying with my vape gear, but i would assume to be on the same side, that you package your tank in its box, your mod in its box and batterys in a plastic carry case, I did how ever notice that theres no mention of ejuice on the IATA document
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


For juice, the 50ml rule per bottle applies.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (22/8/19)

Grand Guru said:


> For juice, the 50ml rule per bottle applies.


Ok and then how many bottles can you take?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/19)

I'm not sure about the limit but I usually take 2 in my hand luggage and check the rest in. These restrictions seem to vary from country to country. So I stick to a100ml maximum in my hand luggage


----------



## Mo_MZ (22/8/19)

i don't have a SACAA Pilot License to whip out lol - but the original post sure is going to help when in a sticky situation. thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (22/8/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> i don't have a SACAA Pilot License to whip out lol - but the original post sure is going to help when in a sticky situation. thanks for sharing.


Definitely handy, we looking at going to Mauritius on holiday Thank goodness I found this thread 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (22/8/19)

so @Flame3601 how is vaping in the cabin when flying yourself?


----------



## takatatak (22/8/19)

franshorn said:


> so @Flame3601 how is vaping in the cabin when flying yourself?


Considering that vapour leads to condensation and moisture is bad for electronics I would assume that vaping in an aircraft is not advisable but I've never even been in a plane let alone flown one so what do I know...


----------



## Halfdaft (22/8/19)

takatatak said:


> Considering that vapour leads to condensation and moisture is bad for electronics I would assume that vaping in an aircraft is not advisable but I've never even been in a plane let alone flown one so what do I know...



All he has to do is roll down the window and he’ll be fine

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Flame3601 (2/10/19)

franshorn said:


> so @Flame3601 how is vaping in the cabin when flying yourself?


Well i wouldn't know, as that is the express ticket to finding yourself without a career and being the cover boy of naughty pilots monthly. It is really annoying wanting to take a vape break once landed but having to go landside as the whole airport is a no smoking policy for obvious reasons, but not having enough time. It is also from a professional point of view when wearing uniform to be careful being seen smoking/vaping as most airlines don't like the image it gives off....

Don't forget about Hypoxia as well along with you not really wanting the person flying your aircraft riding a 32mg Lucky Charm flavoured head rush!



takatatak said:


> Considering that vapour leads to condensation and moisture is bad for electronics I would assume that vaping in an aircraft is not advisable but I've never even been in a plane let alone flown one so what do I know...


What, never!? Do yourself a favour and look out for some cheap flights in the future, fly somewhere have lunch at the airport and fly back down again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)

Flame3601 said:


> Well i wouldn't know, as that is the express ticket to finding yourself without a career and being the cover boy of naughty pilots monthly. It is really annoying wanting to take a vape break once landed but having to go landside as the whole airport is a no smoking policy for obvious reasons, but not having enough time. It is also from a professional point of view when wearing uniform to be careful being seen smoking/vaping as most airlines don't like the image it gives off....
> 
> Don't forget about Hypoxia as well along with you not really wanting the person flying your aircraft riding a 32mg Lucky Charm flavoured head rush!
> 
> ...



@Flame3601 That's so funny! Reminds of my childhood. My Dad loved trains so we'd often hop on a train from Jhb to Pretoria, have lunch at the station then go back!


----------

